# The PSE Roller Glide



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Did anyone test the ´´smoother draw´´ or is it based on just the mind game that as soon as rollers are involved it has to be smoother ?
I had the Payne roller a few years back and it was not measurable that it was smoother drawing at all compared, to the stock slide which was lighter in physical weight.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

The smoother draw and speed, with & without, have been tested. 
One review I saw got like 2fps faster with the roller glide, and he said it was noticeably smoother.
Some of the reviews had a little more speed that that; i guess it depends on the bow, and how bad the roller was needed.
I've seen a lot of good reviews on the Payne roller too. Like-ability may be bow or perspective related.
Their increased weight should not be an operational problem, physics wise, for those devises. 
The PSE and Payne ones are said to be very well made.
1 in 50 failures for the Saunders, for most archers, is still considered to be too much of a time bomb.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

The standard PSE slide is about $6. At $50, is this new Roller Glide worth the improvement you see to your bow.
Archers spend money on other expensive accessories like balancing systems and sights. 
Many of us have bows the cost between $1500 and $2000 W/Acc. 
It's amusing how much a little improvement is worth to some of us.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

This actually intrigues me. I've had some cable slide wear issues where my cables are actually eating through my slides. Tried just about every one except for the Bomar and AAE. The Hoyt seems to be holding up the best but would love to try this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

How's the noise?


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I just sold one of the Michael Payne's slides and I have one on my hunting bow.... $50, probably not... $35 all day long. Oh and I hope PSE paid that man something when they basically stole his design.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

mn.moose said:


> I just sold one of the Michael Payne's slides and I have one on my hunting bow.... $50, probably not... $35 all day long. Oh and I hope PSE paid that man something when they basically stole his design.


If they stole it, I don't think they paid him. LOL


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

who is selling these??


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

I like it. I like it allot.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

caspian said:


> who is selling these??


You should be able to get this roller glide for about $50 at any pro shop that sells PSE bows.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Where can I find the Michael Payne roller guide?


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Tag...have an Elite that goes through cables pretty quickly. I beleive these will work, correct?


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

RGV hunter said:


> If they stole it, I don't think they paid him. LOL


From what I understand of the patent laws, you have 7 years to make your money, then anyone can freely use the idea. Michael Payne started making his version over 10 years ago, but no longer makes them. If someone even made his version again, it’s not like they’re cutting into his profits. PSE’s version has its similarities, but it also has its differences.



Repair Man said:


> Where can I find the Michael Payne roller guide?


He hasn't made a new batch in several years. You can find them for sell as used only. 
AT Classifieds, or sense you ask, someone may PM you with an offer.



lacampbell2005 said:


> Tag...have an Elite that goes through cables pretty quickly. I beleive these will work, correct?


If your bow has the standard 3/8" diameter cable rod, yes it will fit your bow.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how far these come off of the rod? Currently using a Hoyt slide but I get less clearance with it. Hoping this is a bit shorter than the Hoyt and more like the Saunders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Luke Cool said:


> From what I understand of the patent laws, you have 7 years to make your money, then anyone can freely use the idea. Michael Payne started making his version over 10 years ago, but no longer makes them. If someone even made his version again, it’s not like they’re cutting into his profits. PSE’s version has its similarities, but it also has its differences.
> 
> 
> He hasn't made a new batch in several years. You can find them for sell as used only.
> ...


I don't believe that's how patents work, if they did companies wouldn't be paying royalties on binary and hybrid Cam bows

Edit- 14-20 years depending on the category 

http://info.legalzoom.com/happens-patent-expires-20317.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

b_fitnik said:


> Does anyone know how far these come off of the rod? Currently using a Hoyt slide but I get less clearance with it. Hoping this is a bit shorter than the Hoyt and more like the Saunders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that they give the same amount of clearance as a standard PSE slide. I dont know about the Hoyt slides but I know the standard PSE slides do not pull the cables in as far as the Saunders.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

ChuckA84 said:


> I heard that they give the same amount of clearance as a standard PSE slide. I dont know about the Hoyt slides but I know the standard PSE slides do not pull the cables in as far as the Saunders.


I have one on order so I guess I'll find out soon enough. Appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

b_fitnik said:


> Does anyone know how far these come off of the rod? Currently using a Hoyt slide but I get less clearance with it. Hoping this is a bit shorter than the Hoyt and more like the Saunders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replace your cable rod with an offset one and then you're set. You can fine tune it then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Coug09 said:


> Replace your cable rod with an offset one and then you're set. You can fine tune it then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I should do that. I'll shop around tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinz09 (May 3, 2012)

I have been shooting my Dominator 3D for quite a while, I shoot indoor, 720s and 3D.

A few months back I had a creaking sound on my bow that had my heart pounding, after taking it to a friend my cable slider just had a bit of dust which caused the screeching sound. Today I actually got my PSE roller guard installed, and I have to say... The draw is much smoother and the one thing that I found quite amazing is the lack of sound on draw.

It does get me much more relaxed. Overall it is pricey here in South Africa, but sure as hell worth it.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the Payne slide's on my Phenom and Freak, great slides, no wear, no noise. I wish he could have patented them, but that costs a lot of money. The great thing about his, is they work on the standard flex guide, where the new PSE won't with the small screws.--BB


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Just a warning, the PSE roller on my Decree frayed my cables after about 1 month. I'm in the process of replacing them now.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

rockyw said:


> Just a warning, the PSE roller on my Decree frayed my cables after about 1 month. I'm in the process of replacing them now.


I wonder why the Roller Glide frays some cables and other have no problems with it? Mel


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

me.hunter said:


> I wonder why the Roller Glide frays some cables and other have no problems with it? Mel


To me it looks like the rollers should be at an angle to match the cable angle(s). May be more of an issue with shorter bows as the angle would harsher?? Longer ATA bows would be straighter......make sense???


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

rockyw said:


> Just a warning, the PSE roller on my Decree frayed my cables after about 1 month. I'm in the process of replacing them now.


^^^x2
Had same issue with Decree HD


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Paynes slides had the rollers set on a slight angle, maybe that's why mine don't eat cables?--BB


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> To me it looks like the rollers should be at an angle to match the cable angle(s).


I agree with this, also PSE should serve the cables in this area. I'm getting new ABB cables and having them served this time.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

RatherBArchery said:


> To me it looks like the rollers should be at an angle to match the cable angle(s). May be more of an issue with shorter bows as the angle would harsher?? Longer ATA bows would be straighter......make sense???


I agree that they may be better slightly angled. First thing I noticed when I put mine on.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Just ended up serving mine with only my fingers while my cables were still on the bow. It was quite a pain in the butt and I have blisters and serving cuts from pulling so tight to prove it. Maybe it will hold up. Maybe not but it's worth a shot


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Found this today http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bow-String-...90614386?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=LMWm8o via @eBay


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Went to wax my cables today as they were starting to look worn at the cable guard. Caught the beginnings of a fray caused by the rollers. Bow is a Freak EV. I may serve the replacement cables or I may just go back to the regular slide. Not sure yet.


----------



## bokellaz (Apr 7, 2014)

Outsider said:


> Found this today http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bow-String-...90614386?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=LMWm8o via @eBay


For $12, I ordered two of these ^^^^just to try them out. I put one of the roller guards and offset brackets from PSE on one of my Freaks, so far so good, but I do see the slightest bit of fray starting.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

those eBay ones look like the Bernardini roller guides. they are not bad, but the smaller rollers tend to slide rather than roll.

@wilkinsonk - yeah, found the same with the PSE ones I bought. you need to serve the cables. once you do though the draw is glasslike.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bokellaz said:


> For $12, I ordered two of these ^^^^just to try them out. I put one of the roller guards and offset brackets from PSE on one of my Freaks, so far so good, but I do see the slightest bit of fray starting.


Did you have any problems with the link? Not sure why but when I click on it , it takes me to some websites with bow strings on it.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks just like my Decree cables, wore then out in 2 months.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought an Xpression about two months, and I am noticing some wear on the buss cable. The Xpression has the adjustable cable rod, has anyone adjusted the rod to try and change the angle of the roller, or to lessen the friction on the cable? Looking at it, theoretically, it seems that I would turn the screw out, as if I'm unscrewing it, to move the cable rod in, which would lessen the load on the cable. 

Opinions?


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Just put in an order with 60x for another set of BCY X threads. This time I'm having the area under the cable slide (roller) served.



KMiha said:


> I bought an Xpression about two months, and I am noticing some wear on the buss cable. The Xpression has the adjustable cable rod, has anyone adjusted the rod to try and change the angle of the roller, or to lessen the friction on the cable? Looking at it, theoretically, it seems that I would turn the screw out, as if I'm unscrewing it, to move the cable rod in, which would lessen the load on the cable.
> 
> Opinions?


KMiha,

On my Freak I had the cable guard rotated so that I was getting minimal fletching clearance. I learned too late that if you go to far in that the cable starts contacting the string stop, which will fray and eventually cut strands in your cable.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking about getting one for my vendetta. now im not so sure anymore:confused3:


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

$35 from Lancaster
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pse-rollerglide-cable-guard-slide.html


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just picked one up for my E35 from LAS. It can't be much or any worse on the cables than stock slides, and it bound to be smoother than the stock slide that is on my elite. I'm going to serve my cables where it goes through the rollers. I can't see it the rollers hurting the cables if they are served. Shouldn't be any more wear on the cables' serving with the rollerglide than a bow with the regular roller guard like my Halon X. We'll see.


----------



## ncbowhunter3 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I watched one of Dudleys live feeds where a guy had a pse with this roller guide that they had to take off due to some issues, can't remember exactly what they were but he had slow motion footage

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

rockyw said:


> Just a warning, the PSE roller on my Decree frayed my cables after about 1 month. I'm in the process of replacing them now.


Thank you was wondering about putting on my Dream Season Decree...dodged that bullet


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

So far I'm not over or under impressed with the roller. The draw feels the same as with a aae slide and so far no fraying


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

skiisme753 said:


> $35 from Lancaster
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pse-rollerglide-cable-guard-slide.html


Those will still fray cables. The problem is that the rollers aren't on the same angle as the cables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

blakeh1 said:


> Those will still fray cables. The problem is that the rollers aren't on the same angle as the cables.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just posting that it is available. Personally I would never shoot a roller without served cables. I shoot elites and I use the factory slide, but I have my cables served by my aftermarket string maker.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had just about every cable slide (except for a Hoyt slide) fray cables. The Hoyt slide just isn't as smooth as the PSE or Saunders. I'm just gonna stick with the PSE and serve my cables until I get a new bow. The serving I put on is still holding up very well after well over 1000 shots and I didn't even take the strings off of the bow to serve them


----------



## dudewithnofood (Apr 25, 2016)

I got one from lancaster not too long ago for $35. They seemed to be the only ones online that carry it when I was looking to buy one.

EDIT:
damn... posted before reading the entire thread :|


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

The I-Glide on my Impact was eating my new cables from Center Circle. Replaced with a rod and the PSE roller back in January. I've had no more issues with cable wear since. If there are issue I would tend to believe its mostly related to shorter axle bows. My cables are served.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

mn.moose said:


> I just sold one of the Michael Payne's slides and I have one on my hunting bow.... $50, probably not... $35 all day long. Oh and I hope PSE paid that man something when they basically stole his design.


i'll tell you the truth...they stole it from me over 40 yrs ago....i invented the roller for a jennings model T.
tried to patent it and lost a fortune ,then they stole my design after, a disclosure agreement.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's another problem with the roller, if you lay your bow down and get any dirt on the rod or rollers it can mess it up. Smashes the dirt in between the rollers and rod, a real pain to clean. I personally think it's not a big help, I put a Hoyt slide on my PSE.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

wilkinsonk said:


> Went to wax my cables today as they were starting to look worn at the cable guard. Caught the beginnings of a fray caused by the rollers. Bow is a Freak EV. I may serve the replacement cables or I may just go back to the regular slide. Not sure yet.
> 
> View attachment 5778889


I picked up one at my local shop and put it on. Was lazy and hadn't waxed my strings and i noticed a little fuzziness so i waxed my strings well and there hasn't been anymore wear since. Would be nice in there was a slight angle to the rollers to better match the cable angle but it would have to be a middle ground since cable angles change throughout the draw cycle. I'm sure serving the cables would work also.

Like the rolling feature on the cable rod, should be no chatter even in the rain. All in all very happy with it so far.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

blakeh1 said:


> Those will still fray cables. The problem is that the rollers aren't on the same angle as the cables.


correct, and there's no real way of correcting it. serving is the answer. the roller mainly eliminates the 'ratcheting' you can get with running served cables through a slide block.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be nice in there was a slight angle to the rollers to better match the cable angle but it would have to be a middle ground since cable angles change throughout the draw cycle. I'm sure serving the cables would work also.


Next generation should be able to swivel in a way it would line up throughout the draw cycle !


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

swivel might solve it, but the other challenge is different ATA lengths - you've always got an arrival and a departure angle to think of. swivel would hit the middle point but the cut of the vee in the rollers to the cable angle is what governs grinding over the lip of the groove.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> i'll tell you the truth...they stole it from me over 40 yrs ago....i invented the roller for a jennings model T.
> tried to patent it and lost a fortune ,then they stole my design after, a disclosure agreement.


One problem is yours didn't fray cables. So they stole the design, change it, and now they are frying cables and useless. They should have just sold them as you had them.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry for 2 posts in a row but after seeing wear already today on my new cables in the serving I have removed the roller. I hope PSE comes clean with this and redesigns the roller and replaces the ones out there. Looking at the Payne roller and the PSE its clear the PSE is to sharp in the sides of the roller. The Payne design has a nice radius and does not fry the cables. The PSE is to sharp and is causing the problem. The roller needs to be thicker on the sides with a nice radius. There, engineering issue solved PSE just do it and send me a free one when you get them fixed. Thanks


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

not good I had two Payne roller slides I gave one to a friend after PSE came out with their roller slide, figuring it would be better ..
I still have a Payne roller on my Decree ..is the one on the Carbon air 32 ECS any different ?


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Everyone complained about the price on the Payne slides when I posted about them in the PSE forum. Now the PSE slide costs more and doesn't work as good. If they (PSE) could make the cable rollers a little wider with more angle it would help, or angle them like Payne did. I wish he still made them, I need another one!--BB


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

caspian said:


> correct, and there's no real way of correcting it. serving is the answer. the roller mainly eliminates the 'ratcheting' you can get with running served cables through a slide block.


If it's served correctly it should only ratchet for a little bit until it smooths out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

Got mine in and put it on my E35 and couldn't be happier with it. Draw is MUCH smoother than with the stock slide. Time will tell, but I can't see cable wear being any worse than a normal slide.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought one as I bought new strings and my old cables were getting bad with my Hoyt cable slide. I want to serve my cables but not sure what to use. Whats the best serving to use for the cables with the roller slide? Saw the Halo .007 at Lancaster's but 37.00 for a spool is a little more then I want to spend.


----------



## athomp70 (May 8, 2010)

Use 15 to 20 lbs. braided fishing line. Works great and very slick.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems like it would be hard to serve with out a serving tool.


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

The roller did provide a smoother draw on my friend's PSE Freak SP, but made no noticable difference on my Hoyt Podium's draw cycle, it did quiet down the cables though. 
Speeds were exactly the same. 
I suggest that you try them, they might be worth the money on some bows.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

My evolve 35 and carbon air 32 ecs show no signs of cable wear. It has pushed the wax out of the cables but the strands themselves are still in great condition. Pull the cables off the rollers and rub the wax back into them and they are like new once again.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

rockyw said:


> Sorry for 2 posts in a row but after seeing wear already today on my new cables in the serving I have removed the roller. I hope PSE comes clean with this and redesigns the roller and replaces the ones out there. Looking at the Payne roller and the PSE its clear the PSE is to sharp in the sides of the roller. The Payne design has a nice radius and does not fry the cables. The PSE is to sharp and is causing the problem. The roller needs to be thicker on the sides with a nice radius. There, engineering issue solved PSE just do it and send me a free one when you get them fixed. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5787713


Very true, the grooves rollers are made way too deep on the pse one think that's why some guy's have issues and some don't. Depending on what brand bow and how steep the cable angles will
determine if the pse one will wear the cables. I have the pse roller slide on my expedition x6 conversion and because there is very little angle to the cables I get zero wear. Look a carbon air,
the cable angle is down right scary .


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I installed one on my Hoyt Powermax. Made little smoother but honestly it could just be in my head. I keep my strings and cables waxed well and noticed that the PSE rollers do in fact seem to wear on the cables a bit. If I had to do it over I would pass, but that's just me. The wheels mash the wax off on the outsides of the cables. I think the angle of the wheels are too up and down and grind away on the sides. You don't feel it, but seems to show wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter79 (Jul 13, 2017)

That is my worry too. I just installed the PSE roller glide on my Bear Attitude. It seems to have smoothed out my draw but it looks like there will be cable wear since the cables do not go through the rollers straight. I am going to give it a try for a couple weeks and see how it does.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

PSE RollerGlide Cable Guard Slide - $34.99 at Lancaster


----------



## cmgreen23 (May 9, 2017)

My dealer is a PSE and Elite dealer. He installed the PSE roller on my 2015 Synergy and it works great. I'm not noticing any cable wear and have shot 700-800 arrows so far. The regular cable slides on Elite have a reputation to wear the guides so I thought it was worth try. He said it picked up 3 FPS on an E35 but its also much smoother. It was $32.99 at his shop.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I just tried the PSE on my E35 and I could feel the PSE rubbing my cable rod.. ever so slightly but definitely touching


----------



## sbo1971 (Dec 22, 2015)

rockyw said:


> Just a warning, the PSE roller on my Decree frayed my cables after about 1 month. I'm in the process of replacing them now.


I had the same problem with my Decree, I've got the new cable slide and it is smoother and no more wear.


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Due to your reviews i decided to buy the Saunders hyper glide insted of PSE roller glide.
I hope it works....


----------



## Jouros (May 28, 2016)

If i serve my cables for the rollerglide what diameter serving should I use. Thats if its required of corse. Im trying it on my Bowmadness 34. Im hopeing the longer ata will keep any wear away 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> If i serve my cables for the rollerglide what diameter serving should I use.


I believe its real small diameter, called Halo or something like .014.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

I used .015 BCY 350 its working fine for me. Smaller diameter I think would be fine as well...like .007 or .014 Halo.


----------



## Jouros (May 28, 2016)

So i said f$%k it and served it with some .014 bcy i had laying around the house only to find out thats a good diamiter lol. Gonna do a little shooting tomorrow to see how it feels. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jouros (May 28, 2016)

Now the next question is do you guys wax the glide or no? Few people i have asked by me said yeah but would like a some more advice in this. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jouros said:


> Now the next question is do you guys wax the glide or no? Few people i have asked by me said yeah but would like a some more advice in this.


I didn't wax anything...are you talking about on the serving you added?


----------



## Jouros (May 28, 2016)

Yeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

don't think you will need to...mine seem to have plenty of friction to turn the rollers.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I just got some new strings for my Elite Energy 32, I currently have a RAM Radius slide but I don't like the severe angle, not sure if the PSE slide will be an improvement. 
Anymore thoughts on this slide?


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought Obsession bows were the only cable eaters?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought on getting a roller for my Decree 35ti.
Now I'm not sure.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

A greatest glide in the world is useless if the glider bar keeps falling off the bow......

Did they fix that POS design?


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

meatman said:


> A greatest glide in the world is useless if the glider bar keeps falling off the bow......
> 
> Did they fix that POS design?


Delete. Im thinking about the stabilizer bar. But regardless, did they fix the stabilizer bar design?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> I just got some new strings for my Elite Energy 32, I currently have a RAM Radius slide but I don't like the severe angle, not sure if the PSE slide will be an improvement.
> Anymore thoughts on this slide?


I’ve got a couple thousand shots on my V39 with the PSE slide with zero issues. Just make sure you serve the cables where they pass through the rollers.


----------



## brockbike (Feb 11, 2018)

*PSE RollerGlide® cable guard system*

I have a 2017 Evolve 35 and the RollerGlide® cable is fraying the cable, I am still waiting for a reply from the Australian agent for PSE. The bow is less than 4 months old, they don’t have replacement strings for the bow which is a concern.


----------



## TankApex7 (Apr 2, 2009)

How did you find the hyper glide?


----------

